# Turnip recipes



## rickell (May 28, 2006)

Has anyone ever roasted turnips?

We do not eat them much and we have a bumper crop
would like to cook them tonight.   Are roasted turnips good?


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 28, 2006)

Here's a recipe I LOVE for a mixed variety of root vegetables.  It's a big favorite around here.

*ROASTED MIXED ROOT VEGETABLES*
 
2 thin-skinned/waxy white or red potatoes
2 turnips
2 small/medium onions
2 large/thick carrots
Handful of peeled garlic cloves, or peeled cloves from 2 heads
Extra-virgin olive oil
Salt
Freshly ground black pepper
Dried or fresh-chopped rosemary
Paprika
 
Preheat oven to 475 degrees.
 
Cut potatoes in half lengthwise & each half in thirds.  Peel turnips, cut in half lengthwise & each half in thirds.  Peel onions, cut in half lengthwise & each half in half.again lengthwise.  Peel carrots & cut in 2” long chunks.
 
Place all vegetables on a rimmed baking sheet & pour approx. ½ cup of olive oil over.  Sprinkle with salt, pepper, rosemary, & paprika, & using your hands, toss vegetables on baking sheet until thoroughly covered with oil & spices.  Spread vegetables out on baking sheet in a single layer, or as close thereto as possible.
 
Roast vegetables for 15 minutes at 475, stirring occasionally, then turn heat down to 400 & continue roasting for another 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.  Test for doneness by piercing with a sharp knife, which should slide in fairly easily, but perhaps with a “little” resistance in the center.
 
Makes an excellent accompaniment to a plain roast chicken.
 
 
Another favorite way I like to fix turnips is to peel them, cut them into chunks, & boil until just tender, draining them well.  I then melt an obscene amount of butter into the saucepan & stir in white or brown sugar to taste until the sugar/butter mixture forms a slightly thickened glaze.  Add the turnips back, toss, & serve.  This also pairs well with plain roasted or grilled chicken.


----------



## rickell (May 28, 2006)

Thanks That Is Exactly What I Was Thinking I Would Do
Not With The Garlic. Didn't Think Of That Actually I Have
Roasted Lots Of Vegies With Garlic.   Going To Try
Thanks


----------



## Robo410 (May 28, 2006)

turnips also work very well in a gratin...layer slices with potaoes or celery root, cream, cheese, salt , and pepper, bake.  very nice.


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2006)

Actually the turnip I love just eating raw. Also like them in salads and nothing tastes better than cooking up some turnip greens, turnips and either salt pork, ham or bacon for flavoring. Fresh baked cornbread, with a side of great northern beans with onions chopped on top and I am in heaven.


----------



## cloudybutnice (May 29, 2006)

I've never come across raw turnip. Is it a special variety?


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2006)

In our stores you can buy just a normal turnip bulb.  Most of the time you can't get the greens but you can get the turnip.  They are rather sweet and delicious to me.    I don't know what I could compare them to, but if you ever get a chance try one raw.


----------



## kimbaby (May 29, 2006)

I have never roasted turnips, but this does sound tasty.
I think I will try this dish soon...


----------

